# Medtronic 780g Insurance??



## RiRi80 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi. I started my insulin pump training (virtually) yesterday. The nurse mentioned that we need to take out insurance for the pump. She said we could cover it on certain household insurance policies or we can use insurance companies that specialise in Pump & equipment insurance.
Which insurance companies do you use and how much do you pay. Google is overloading my mind with details and prices  lol.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 9, 2021)

I have had each of my pumps listed on our household insurance, under the classification of valuables.  It has never been a problem.  I am sure it shouldn’t be a problem.  I was told to insure  mu 780 for £4000.  We use our insurance through our bank.

How did your training go?  I have settled into mine and there is excellent telephone support for any issues that arise. If you have any issues with a sensor just phone them and they will replace it, which was a relief to me as I am self funding.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 9, 2021)

Mine's been insured since 2011 in exactly the same manner as SB2015's pump. The insurer had more than a bit of trouble understanding the basics of what an insulin pump does and how it does that - why can't you just leave it at home when you go on holiday?  what do you mean you don't lock it in the safe with your mega stash of (crown) jewels- but they've moved on a bit since then when you've finished wearing it to go out somewhere special? but understanding of such technology has moved on a bit since then.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 9, 2021)

Mines on house ins, I can't remember the cost off hand but less than £20


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 11, 2021)

Household insurance here too.


----------



## m1dnc (Apr 11, 2021)

I had mine on my household insurance as a declared item. It didn't affect the premium at all.

Not necessary now with the Omnipod I guess.


----------



## RiRi80 (Apr 13, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I have had each of my pumps listed on our household insurance, under the classification of valuables.  It has never been a problem.  I am sure it shouldn’t be a problem.  I was told to insure  mu 780 for £4000.  We use our insurance through our bank.
> 
> How did your training go?  I have settled into mine and there is excellent telephone support for any issues that arise. If you have any issues with a sensor just phone them and they will replace it, which was a relief to me as I am self funding.


Training was only a 2hr session, but went better than I thought it would. Got next one on Thursday. Been told to.wear the pump(without insulin) to practice how to program it for BG reading and carb's eaten. Getting used to it, but I've forgotten to do it a few times  But guess it will be different once I'm using with insulin with it


SB2015 said:


> I have had each of my pumps listed on our household insurance, under the classification of valuables.  It has never been a problem.  I am sure it shouldn’t be a problem.  I was told to insure  mu 780 for £4000.  We use our insurance through our bank.
> 
> How did your training go?  I have settled into mine and there is excellent telephone support for any issues that arise. If you have any issues with a sensor just phone them and they will replace it, which was a relief to me as I am self funding.


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 13, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Training was only a 2hr session, but went better than I thought it would. Got next one on Thursday. Been told to.wear the pump(without insulin) to practice how to program it for BG reading and carb's eaten. Getting used to it, but I've forgotten to do it a few times  But guess it will be different once I'm using with insulin with it


Is this your first pump?
If you forget to programme it for meal, and you are using it with the sensors, it will soon be shouting at you, so don’t worry about that.   Everyone forgets things at times.  

I used to find that on my old pump I would put all the carbs and BG in, it would work out the Bolus for me, tell me what it was, I would say yes, but then forget to answer the final ‘are you sure’.  I like that the 780 has a strop if you do that and tells you that you forgot, rather than me having to wait until I notice my BG has done a big spike and then me having to check the history as I did on the old one.

I hope that the next bit of training goes well.  I liked that I was able to progress at my own speed from manual, to manual with sensors and then finally into Smart Guard.  Let us know how you w you get on.  I am only a few months ahead of you but do ask any questions you have.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 13, 2021)

Yep - Roche Combo needs you to press 'confirm' and shouts at you if you don't, too.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 13, 2021)

Combo also goes click click click as it delivers boluses and corrections - just the same as as insulin pen does after you depress the plunger - and if you have it right up against your body - you can feel the clicks!


----------



## RiRi80 (Apr 13, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Is this your first pump?
> If you forget to programme it for meal, and you are using it with the sensors, it will soon be shouting at you, so don’t worry about that.   Everyone forgets things at times.
> 
> I used to find that on my old pump I would put all the carbs and BG in, it would work out the Bolus for me, tell me what it was, I would say yes, but then forget to answer the final ‘are you sure’.  I like that the 780 has a strop if you do that and tells you that you forgot, rather than me having to wait until I notice my BG has done a big spike and then me having to check the history as I did on the old one.
> ...


Yes this is my first pump. I've noticed it gives a warning for incompletion on there. I think this week we will be using the insulin in it, then next week starting the sensors with it. Just dreading all the finger pricks, as I'm so used to using the libre sensors lol. Thank you for all the advice you have given


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 13, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> Yes this is my first pump. I've noticed it gives a warning for incompletion on there. I think this week we will be using the insulin in it, then next week starting the sensors with it. Just dreading all the finger pricks, as I'm so used to using the libre sensors lol. Thank you for all the advice you have given


I feel that the finger pricks are worth it to enable the sensor to behave properly.  Apart from that I definitely feel that I am doing a lot less work, as the pump is making corrections as necessary.  It took me a while to get a successful way of managing exercise, but feel more sorted on that now.

Let us know how you get on with the insulin.  
Have you been able to get the sensors funded?


----------



## RiRi80 (Apr 14, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I feel that the finger pricks are worth it to enable the sensor to behave properly.  Apart from that I definitely feel that I am doing a lot less work, as the pump is making corrections as necessary.  It took me a while to get a successful way of managing exercise, but feel more sorted on that now.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the insulin.
> Have you been able to get the sensors funded?


I think the sensors are funded as I've not been told we have to pay for those. I will ask tomorrow to make sure. I hope they are, as it's silly for them not to mention if we will need to be paying for anything. 
All they said last week was that we don't get any of the infusion sets, batteries or sensors on our prescription list, that we have to order directly from Medtronic and it's sent to us.


----------



## helli (Apr 14, 2021)

I have no experience of your pump but, like others, I insure mine on my household insurance. Luckily, the chap I spoke to about adding it had Type 1 so explanation was very easy.


----------



## Bambi1966 (May 7, 2021)

Hello I'm new here. I'm on 780g but using Libre 2 sensors. How do you get the Medtronic sensors prescribed, is it more hoops to jump through?


----------



## RiRi80 (May 7, 2021)

It's all to do with catchment areas. I got them on NHS, through my DSN.


----------



## Bambi1966 (May 7, 2021)

I wondered if there was NHS criteria you had to fit?


----------



## Bambi1966 (May 7, 2021)

RiRi80 said:


> It's all to do with catchment areas. I got them on NHS, through my DSN.


I think my catchment area must be low priority because its always a struggle to get anything. East of England anyone?


----------



## SB2015 (May 7, 2021)

Bambi1966 said:


> I wondered if there was NHS criteria you had to fit?


I am in a 780 and was advised that I would need to self fund the sensors, as it is very rare for them to prescribe CGM.  This is especially true now that the Libre is more readily available, and cheaper that the Medtronic sensors.  There are criteria to be met but when I read them I knew that there was no way that I would meet them. 

You could contact InPut for further information who help people access diabetes tech. They have teemed up with JDRF.  I will try and add the link when I find it.
(Just picked this up from one of @Pattiedevans earlier posts.  Thanks Pattie
They have a useful Facebook page here You might also find this page on JDRF helpful as it gives NHS criteria for getting a pump)


----------

